
Chinese clones attack STM32 microcontrollers - buserror
https://olimex.wordpress.com/2015/11/09/chinese-clones-attack-stm32-microcontrollers/
======
buserror
It's very likely someone with access to ST R&D office lifted the entire IP
here... I know for a fact re-implementing a MCU as complex as a STM32 would be
an insane amount of work -- especially to make it IP compatible...

So if I were ST I'd have a closer look at which student were left in alone in
the server room, and when!

